# Custom Yao Seiko



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi all,

I know these have been on the forum recently, but this one is MINE! so excuse me for showing it off!! It arived today from Alex and to say I'm pleased with it is a under statement. The pure white against black dial is truly stunning.

Sorry Alex I'm not a fan of rubber straps so it will have to reside on this 20mm Rhino untill I can get one the proper width. (In the spirit of the forum I will give these away with a few leather ones I will never use, In the near future)

Can you get Seiko bracelets for these, or are there any recomendations that will suit it?

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mike don't worry about showing it off old mate, that's what we want.









It looks bosting, no wonder you're pleased with it.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I don't know how many times I looked at that considering to buy it but now decision has been made for me. To answer your question re bracetets,










But ,to be brutally honest, it is a bit rickity and the Seiko rubber or rhino are both better alternatives, well they work for me.

How about the new 22mm Nato straps Roy has with stainless steel hoops, as sometimes the rhino sits a bit high.

Go on, buy one and put up pictures.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The Seiko dial is pretty darned good too.


----------



## rockpile6 (Dec 11, 2003)

Looks really a nice Mike. I have one with a SAT face and Type 1 hands. The chapter ring was removed and the the second hand was tipped in dayglo orange. I'm wearing it with a NATO band and like you said the most impressive thing out of the box was the stark white against black face. For the price its really a nice piece. Hopefuly I can post of photo of mine soon


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Looking great Mike,glad you are pleased with it


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mike check out the lume,with the bezel on the crystal,it makes the markers look like there is another little marker above it


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

David, took your advice and ordered the NATO with S.S fittings off Roy. Don't think I will bother with a bracelet now.

Rockpile, what is a SAT dial?

MIKE..


----------



## rockpile6 (Dec 11, 2003)

Just go to the MKII site and the various Yao dial and hand combinations are shown. The SAT is all dots with larger ones at 3, 6, 9, and 12....no date window. I would post the site but am at work and don't have it saved in my favorites. Should be ease to find though.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks John, I will have a look.

MIKE..


----------

